# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  Depress: Anemone keep on dying :(

## Tigger

This is the third anemone that gave up on me! Buy from Marinelife on Thu evening . Sat morning, it die. Just keep for two days only. Any tips to keeping them is highly appreciated.

----------


## kelstorm

firstly, can describe the condition of the anemone when u bought it?? is it shrinking?? it is reactive to touches, i.e, then u touch it, it shrinks? does the basker disc fully attached to something such as glass or it is free-roaming? what is the color of the anemone when u bought it?
next, consider the water quality. then the temp. chances are the water quality is the main reasons...[: :Smile: ]

----------


## Tigger

Hi Kel,

My fish and shrimp survive. Not too sure abt the water condition thou. Since fish survive, can I assume water is ok?


When buy anemone that time, I only select those that stick to the wall type so health is not an issue. When I intro them to tank, i normally let put the plastic bag in my tank first to equalise the temp. After releasing it, it will shrink abit. But after a day in my tank, it start to form slime. how?



My anemoe is the small and white type with short tentacles. Sori, dont know the name. Any 'hardy'(if there is) anemone to intro

----------


## kelstorm

My fish and shrimp survive. Not too sure abt the water condition thou. Since fish survive, can I assume water is ok?
*not true. invertebrates required higher quality water parameters.. the shrimp u have, i presume it is camel shrimps? if so, they are very hardy. while on the other hand, fishes can withstand a small amt of 'punishment' and deviation in water parameters without much damage to their health.. unlike invertebrates, once they are injured, chances are, it is goodbye.*


When buy anemone that time, I only select those that stick to the wall type so health is not an issue. When I intro them to tank, i normally let put the plastic bag in my tank first to equalise the temp. After releasing it, it will shrink abit. But after a day in my tank, it start to form slime. how?
*having their basker disc stuck to the glass dun mean anything. u need to look whether can u locate their mouths and are they full bloomed when choosing them.. if u can locate their mouth, DON&amp;quot;T BUY THEM!!!.. full inflated, can buy.. if u tell me that teh next day, they start to form slime, chances are, it is your water quality..*


My anemoe is the small and white type with short tentacles. Sori, dont know the name. Any 'hardy'(if there is) anemone to intro
*if possible, dun go for those anemones.. they have lost their zooxanethalle and chances are, they will not survive long.. go for those green, brown colored ones.. btw, does it have a small 'bulge' near the tip of the tenacles? if so, it is called bubble-tip anemone*

----------


## Tigger

I have cleaner shrimp. I am sure its not bubble tip cos I have seen it in books b4. Any recommendation for Hardy anemone?

----------


## kelstorm

u can consider blanket/carpet anemone.. and bubble-tip anemone..

----------


## Tigger

Roughly how much it cost?

----------


## kelstorm

for carpet/blanket anemone, it is ard 8-12 from pac marine.. dun know abt reef world though...
for bubble-tip, it can range from $5-8 for brown/green ones while those red colored can cost from $25-40.. also, it have to depend on the size chosen..[ :Grin: ]

----------


## Marine

Hi Kel,

Those hardy anemone you mentioned above like the carpet/ blanket or bubble tip type, do they need cool temp to keep them ? My temp is about 29 to 30 deg celsius and not fluctuate much. Can I keep them ? [ :Grin: ] 

Will they attack my corals ?

----------


## DragonGoby

Hie Ivan,

My temps are 29-30 also (no chiller), but my carpet is doing fine. Read that introduction of clownfish will help in the anemone's acclimatisation, but YMMV. My carpet got stuck in the propeller of a powerhead and 10% of it's edge got mushed up, but it quickly recovered and is doing well now, so I reckon it's quite a hardy species to get. 

Regards,
Hong Yee

----------


## Marine

what is YMMY ?

----------


## Spiff

i read tt anemones dun do well in temps above 28-29C as our reefs is below 28C. they olso need intense mh light.......[ :Knockout: ]

----------


## neubie

y issit to avoid those dat the mouth is exposed?

----------


## kelstorm

Ivan

Those hardy anemone you mentioned above like the carpet/ blanket or bubble tip type, do they need cool temp to keep them ? My temp is about 29 to 30 deg celsius and not fluctuate much. Can I keep them ? 
Will they attack my corals ?
*u can safely keep them in under these temp.. but best below 30.. and nope, they won't attack your corals.. more likely, if u have hard corals, the anemones are likely to be stung by them... hehehe.*

HongYee,
My temps are 29-30 also (no chiller), but my carpet is doing fine. Read that introduction of clownfish will help in the anemone's acclimatisation, but YMMV. My carpet got stuck in the propeller of a powerhead and 10% of it's edge got mushed up, but it quickly recovered and is doing well now, so I reckon it's quite a hardy species to get. 
*actually, clownfish do not really have a role to play in the acclimatisation of the anemone.. more like seeking protection from the predators.. and yes, my bubble-tip did get sucked into the powerhead and become mushed up and stuck inside the powerhead (this happened 3 times).. sigh.. since then, me tried not to buy them anymore.. if any of u want to keep them and have a powerhead inside, pls make sure that the intake of the powerhead is &amp;quot;sealed&amp;quot; and safely away from the anemone..btw, as what spiff had mentioned, they love lights.. and try to place them at places with lots of light and current.. however, pls take note that they will move ard till they locate a place that meets all their requirements.*


what is YMMY ?
*what is that above? pls kindly explain* 

neubie,
y issit to avoid those dat the mouth is exposed?
*coz chances are, such anemones are in advance stage of decline... u should go for those that are lively, reactive to touches, fully inflated etc... btw, there are some species that are from the carribean.. and while they are beautiful, clownfishes do not go to them.. some of them have purple color tips and can be white or cream colored based*

----------


## DragonGoby

u can safely keep them in under these temp.. but best below 30.. and nope, they won't attack your corals.. more likely, if u have hard corals, the anemones are likely to be stung by them... hehehe.&amp;gt;

Haha, my bubble coral got stung by my anemone instead! Some edges of the skeleton turned black, but the guy is recovering after I removed it to another location. 

&amp;lt;actually, clownfish do not really have a role to play in the acclimatisation of the anemone.. more like seeking protection from the predators.. and yes, my bubble-tip did get sucked into the powerhead and become mushed up and stuck inside the powerhead (this happened 3 times).. sigh.. since then, me tried not to buy them anymore.. if any of u want to keep them and have a powerhead inside, pls make sure that the intake of the powerhead is &amp;amp;amp;quot;sealed&amp;amp;amp;quot; and safely away from the anemone..btw, as what spiff had mentioned, they love lights.. and try to place them at places with lots of light and current.. however, pls take note that they will move ard till they locate a place that meets all their requirements.&amp;gt;

I placed my anemone very high up on the rockwork, on a piece of very corrugated LR - I read off the reef listserve that some people place small pieces of LR around the anemone's base so as to provide it with a sense of security and hence prevent wandering, but as you said ... they will walk around until they find a good place - or until they get stuck in a powerhead. The LR I placed it on was an ancient piece of table acropora with a lot of ridges so my anemone was rather happy attaching its foot within the crevices. 


&amp;lt;what is YMMY ?gt;
Your Mileage May Vary - what works for me may not work for you. =) My anemone's only been with me for one month +, so it's still way too early to determine if it's really successful in the long run. 


&amp;lt;coz chances are, such anemones are in advance stage of decline... u should go for those that are lively, reactive to touches, fully inflated etc... btw, there are some species that are from the carribean.. and while they are beautiful, clownfishes do not go to them.. some of them have purple color tips and can be white or cream colored based&amp;gt;

Ya, for carpets (if you're getting them instead of bubbles etc) you can try touching them - carpets are normally VERY sticky, so the tentacles should stick to your hand like mad if it's healthy. If not, go back another time and get a better specimen! 

Regards,
Hong Yee

----------


## neubie

the one i bot has purple tip but it's yellow in color. it does not stick to my hands when i handle it, n it's like a ufo in my tank, floating ard here n there.

----------


## kelstorm

the one i bot has purple tip but it's yellow in color. it does not stick to my hands when i handle it, n it's like a ufo in my tank, floating ard here n there.
----------------
if i'm not wrong, the species that u have should be a carribean piece.. those will not stick to your hands.. rather, do u get a slimy feeling after touching them?? btw, floating ard?.. meaning that the basker disc dun stick to any surface? if so, take good notice of it.. it might have started to decline.. by right, it should not become a &amp;quot;UFO&amp;quot; and float ard.. unless u are saying that it move ard.. my impression of floating ard means that it does on stick to anything.. pls clarify this.. alot of difference...[ :Grin: ]

----------


## kelstorm

Haha, my bubble coral got stung by my anemone instead! Some edges of the skeleton turned black, but the guy is recovering after I removed it to another location. 
*hmm.. i really wonder why?? coz during my first yr of keeping corals, i saw my anemone shun and shrink upon contact with catseye coral.. perhaps different species..hahaha*

I placed my anemone very high up on the rockwork, on a piece of very corrugated LR - I read off the reef listserve that some people place small pieces of LR around the anemone's base so as to provide it with a sense of security and hence prevent wandering, but as you said ... they will walk around until they find a good place - or until they get stuck in a powerhead. The LR I placed it on was an ancient piece of table acropora with a lot of ridges so my anemone was rather happy attaching its foot within the crevices. 
*chances are, if they are comfortable in the location.. best with cervices to attach themselves onto, they will flourish.. do feed them with bits of shrimps, or feeder fishes (not too often though!!) or brine shrimps.. like once a week will do.. in fact, i hardly feed my anemone.. coz my tomato clown does the feeding for me.. grabbing some mysis shrimps and spit it onto them.. that is my fav. part of the feeding session..* 

Your Mileage May Vary - what works for me may not work for you. =) My anemone's only been with me for one month +, so it's still way too early to determine if it's really successful in the long run. 
*hahaha... ok.. YMMV.. now i know.. hahaha.. yes, fish keeping is a art more than a science... what works for me, may not work for u.. but in general, most of the times, its requirements are similar with exception of a couple of few incidents or characters.. hahaha*

----------


## neubie

nope, no slimy feeling. sand particles does stick to it's bottom but the thing doesn't hold on firm to the ground for long.

----------


## kelstorm

sorry to say this, but it is starting to decline already.. watch it.. so that it dun pollute the water..  :Sad:

----------


## DragonGoby

Ya, Kel is right, it sounds like it's declining. Is it all pumped up and full-looking, or flattened? If it looks like a mushroom coral that is sleeping at night, then liao (finish) already ... deflated, that is.

Regards,
Hong Yee

----------


## neubie

it's inflated when it's being blown by the powerhead, i mean it doesn't really look deflated, maybe it's in the dying process nw... sigh... i guess i'll juz have to discard it dan... thks anyways...

----------


## kelstorm

how long have u had the anemone? if it is newly introduced, some of them will exhibit such behaviour.. while some will start to attach themselves... but it should not be a free floating UFO.. it just dun make sense..[ :Grin: ]

----------


## neubie

i got it last mon... sorry abt the ufo thing cos it really looks like one when it's floating here n there in the tank... hahaha...

----------


## DragonGoby

No cause for worry until it actually starts getting slimy and dead-looking (duh). Read that sometimes if you put them somewhere they really don't like, instead of just walking around, which is slow, they will detached and get blown around until they get to somewhere nice. Hopefully yours will soon settle down. What lights you using?

Regards,
Hong Yee

----------


## kelstorm

Read that sometimes if you put them somewhere they really don't like, instead of just walking around, which is slow, they will detached and get blown around until they get to somewhere nice. 
----------------
huh?? is that so?? i never seen that happen in my tank b4.. just seen it walking ard.. perhaps your anemone is smarter than mine.. hahaha..[ :Grin: ]

----------

